# Victorian sp. 35 "Tomato"



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with this Victorian species? I seen some at a LFS and was thinking about picking one up, but i cant find a profile to described its temperament. The LFS guys said that they have a mild temperament and shouldn't be to aggressive towards other fish. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

:lol: cater20155 you'd best buy them quick if you want them :lol:


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

alanastar said:


> :lol: cater20155 you'd best buy them quick if you want them :lol:


....you got that right...here..fishy-fishy... :lol: ...


----------

